# G-3325A completion



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, can someone please advise me as to how to complete the G25A form for myself. My husband, a US citizen is petitioning for me and he has completed the I-130 but need to provide a G25A for each of us. Do we each have to complete it as if we were the Applicant. Do we both sign as Applicants and the last box asks for an Alien registration number - do we just sign these and ignore the A number? 

Also, although we married in August, I am now back in the UK and going through the slow process of trying to get home.. I have not yet changed my name on amy legal documents - I haven't yet decided whether I wish to keep my previous surname... do he complete the I-130 in my name prior to marriage or will that hold the process up. My passport is still in my previous name and all my bank documents and all other legal stuff. Is it wrong to complete it as such.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Step-by-Step Guide on How to File an I-130 for Relative (spouse) Outside the US

you dont have an A number yet ... Ignore that

Up to you but you should either change your name on everything now you are married 
or even hyphenate it ...or your green card will end up in your maiden name 


just complete it.. its an old form ...just add to the information


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

If I wish to keep my previous name - would that be an issue?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

gezvinda said:


> If I wish to keep my previous name - would that be an issue?


You can do that just ensure its across the board whatever name you use


----------

